#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  How Am I Ever Going to Learn?

## buadhai

I've been studying Thai for at least ten years and have lived here for 15 months now and I still have no success speaking or understanding Thai. Yesterday I went to 7/11 and tried to buy a phone card (Koh baht torasap D-TAC) and the guy looked at me as if I'd ordered a Mercedes Benz. I finally showed him my phone and he got the picture.

I've pretty much "mastered" the Rosetta stone CD. I can score nearly 100% on all the aural and reading comprehension tests. (Yes, I can read....)

I've gone through Becker's beginner's book and the accompanying CD and I've used her "Improving Your Thai Pronunciation" book and CD.

I can read simple kid's books and have little trouble with road signs and the like.

But when it comes to speaking my success rate is close to zero and when it comes to understanding what people say to me, even simple stuff, it is absolutely zero.

So, what now? No Thai language courses here in Korat and I've had no luck finding a teacher. Ms. B seems unwilling to do much to help.

I'm at the point of deep depression over my failure. I've met some great people here and it would be wonderful to be able to talk to them.

----------


## Boon Mee

Move to Mexico?
I hear Spanish is easier... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
That's a constructive answer Boon Mee.

Buadhai, keep working on it, don't give up.



> Koh baht torasap D-TAC


Always fid "Ao DTAC Loi Hasip" does the trick in those situations, though in CM, they may be more used to speaking with jonny foreigner and not close their minds to the possibility of understanding you from the outset.
Koh sounds very stilted to me and I rarely hear it used.

Watch Academy fantasy and Big brother, believe it or not it really helped me.

keep a vocabulary bag, with litle slips of paper, the Thai on one side and the English on the other, take out a slip randomly and translate whichever side comes out into English or thai, this really helps your vocabulary range.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Always fid "Ao DTAC Loi Hasip" does the trick in those situations


Agreed. Thai is a very simple language, so it amazes me how they manage to simplify it even further! 

Also, try speaking like a katoey. This is a good accent aparently, unless GoW is winding me up...

----------


## NickA

> keep a vocabulary bag, with litle slips of paper, the Thai on one side and the English on the other, take out a slip randomly and translate whichever side comes out into English or thai, this really helps your vocabulary range.


Wow, great idea!!! You could market Ajarn CMN's vocabulary bum-bags with the help of DD.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

CMN is a 'language consultant' not an Ajarn.

----------


## friscofrankie

"Baht Dem ngun"  "Card fill money"  The biggest problem most of us have is trying to communicate too much complexity.  Dumb it down man!  English is a complex language and when we try to relate all the nuances an subtleties we normally communicate in day-to-day conversation in our native language it just get's fuckin' lost.
This is the most difficult aspect of communicating in Thai (for me)
May I use the bathroom? "Khao horng Naam?"  Add Dai mai? and then maybe your asking if that person can use it,  Cut it short.  Verb, noun; that's it.  Sometimes just "Noun" is all that is expected. I never ask, "May I have a 500 Baht, 1-2 call, calling card please?"  Or, "I'd like a..."  Walk in and state "calling card, 1-2 call, 500 baht"  in english this may be overly curt and even considered rude, in Thai?  Thais will wonder at your command of the language.
Transliterating between the two just ain't gonna work.  And those books, CDs, etc. tend to leave that idea out of the mix.  
i've been here for a bit over four years now and I am no way fluent.  But I only now getting by, understanding and being understood.  Some times though I just want to kill somebody I get so fuckin frustrated.  Don't give up.  Get even when the mood strikes.  refuse to speak Thai for a day.  :Wink:

----------


## stroller

You can read Thai? I can't, after 8 years here.
The advice to use short, simple sentences is good,  "I am going to go to the market now" simply translates to "pai talad" in everyday communication. The lack of precision doesn't seem to be a problem.

It took me 2 years to get a very basic grip on speaking and understanding, it's something you learn slowly while in the country. I hope your partner doesn't speak English very well, that usually helps. lol

----------


## danbo

I usually ask 'Ao gart torasap hah roi baht kup' - whilst at the same time showing them the old card - Somehow the combination of the two works wonders.   Practise, practise would be my advice.  I often have 'conversations' with me speaking Thai and the Thai person speaking perfectly good English.  I also take every opportunity to talk about the weather, my favourite food, whatever - this could be with taxi-drivers, barbers, or animals at the zoo.

Don't be disheartened - Sometimes you will encounter someone who just fails to understand a single word that you say - This often happens to me.....and I'm living in the UK.

----------


## aging one

> Also, try speaking like a katoey. This is a good accent aparently, unless GoW is winding me up... __________________


Marmers she is spot on. But remember to stand and gesticulate as a katoey as well. Have her take you shopping you need some polyester, and your shirts should fit tighter.

----------


## poolcleaner

> I've been studying Thai for at least ten years and have lived here for 15 months now and I still have no success speaking or understanding Thai. Yesterday I went to 7/11 and tried to buy a phone card (Koh baht torasap D-TAC) and the guy looked at me as if I'd ordered a Mercedes Benz. I finally showed him my phone and he got the picture.
> 
> I've pretty much "mastered" the Rosetta stone CD. I can score nearly 100% on all the aural and reading comprehension tests. (Yes, I can read....)
> 
> I've gone through Becker's beginner's book and the accompanying CD and I've used her "Improving Your Thai Pronunciation" book and CD.
> 
> I can read simple kid's books and have little trouble with road signs and the like.
> 
> But when it comes to speaking my success rate is close to zero and when it comes to understanding what people say to me, even simple stuff, it is absolutely zero.
> ...


Alcohol.

My Thai improves tenfold when I'm pissed.

The other side is that if you're pissed you don't mind that those interesting people can't converse or understand. You just keep shouting, pointing and laughing and everything's fine!

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Also, try speaking like a katoey. This is a good accent aparently, unless GoW is winding me up... __________________
> 
> 
> Marmers she is spot on. But remember to stand and gesticulate as a katoey as well. Have her take you shopping you need some polyester, and your shirts should fit tighter.


Excellent advice!
Get one of those leisure suits like John Ravolta wore in Saturday Night Fever and you'll be _puut phassa Thai_ like a native in no time! :Razz:

----------


## Skulldigger

I find the more effeminate you sound, the more successful the communication will be. In fact, adding 'kah' and 'jah' to the end of some sentences can be good to soften the speech up.

I dont know what you sound like in real life, but Finnish and Danish are pretty harsh languages, and if speak Thai in the same tone as I would Finnish, the Thais would run and hide.

So if you put your voice at near falsetto pitch, speak through your nose and flutter your eyebrows, you will see how everyone suddenly lights up and understands you. It's like a miracle.

And they never teach you that in Thai class.

----------


## lom

As Frankie said, make it simple.
Deetaekk haaloy did it for me a few hours ago.

----------


## Dougal

> flutter your eyebrows,


How the hell do you do that?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Skulldigger
> 
> flutter your eyebrows,
> 
> 
> How the hell do you do that?


Butterfly does it all the time with his crew of ladyboys! :Very Happy:

----------


## Skulldigger

You obviously have never seen my eyebrows.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LesBonsTemps

> ...Practise, practise would be my advice. I often have 'conversations' with me speaking Thai and the Thai person speaking perfectly good English.


Great advice -- this works for us.

We are in the U.S. helping our new daughter-in-law perfect her English (university education, can understand spoken English and read it, but couldn't speak it when she got here last January).  My husband especially tends to speak Thai to her, while she replies in English.

Also, the point about the extent of English vocabulary versus Thai is important.  English has more words to express meaning than almost any other language in the world -- you simply cannot get a literal and precise translation most of the time, and that's not just for Thai.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> 15 months


Someone here has been here almost 5 years but his Thai is still shite so.. no worries!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Someone here has been here almost 5 years but his Thai is still shite so.. no worries!


 :finger:

----------


## buadhai

I suppose one of the problems from learning from Rosetta Stone (and maybe many other similar packages) is that they teach you a kind of formal thai that no one every uses. Ms. B cracks up whenever she hears RS and does a wonderful job of imitating their stilted Thai: Dek-dek-lao-nii-kam-lang-ki-jakrayan-kan-yu.

And,  yeah, I just get discouraged now and then and a little on-line rant followed by a few Gin and Tonics seems to help....

----------


## buadhai

> You can read Thai? I can't, after 8 years here.


Turns out that being able to read is useful even if your spoken language skills are as piss poor as mine.

I think the phonics-oriented method taught in most language books (and in the Courage software?) is not very helpful: learn the alphabet, memorize the consonant classes, learn all the tone rules. Nobody really reads that way.

I think the Rosetta Stone approach (at least for reading) is much better. You just keep hearing Thai sentences over and over again with the written equivalent in front of your face. You never learn the alphabet or memorize any tone rules. Eventually, it just comes.

Still today I can't recite the alphabet or tell you any of the rules, but I can read simple stuff like menus and street signs and kids books.

Try asking some of your adult Thai friends to tell you what class the various consonants are in and what tone rules apply. Chances are that unless they teach elementary school they won't be able to do it. You really don't need to know any of that to read.

Now, if only my meager brain could do with the spoken language what it can do with the written....

----------


## Shrinking Violet

> I can read simple kid's books and have little trouble with road signs and the like.


 
Do you ever find yourself disagreeing with street signs?  I do, often disagree with the English translation.

I spent a year learning Thai, particularly reading before I lived there.  Read all of Becker's books and some other crappy books.  Wife no help at all, everything I've learnt has been thru books.

----------


## Shrinking Violet

The book I started out with was excellent, can't remember the name or publishing house.  Author's surname was Smyth and it was published in england

----------


## buadhai

> Do you ever find yourself disagreeing with street signs?  I do, often disagree with the English translation.


Of course. The "official" transliteration system is awful. You don't have to go any further than "Suvarnabhumi" to know that.

And, yeah, Ms. B hasn't been much help. Her English is excellent and she studies all the time and is loathe to stoop to Thai to accommodate me!

----------


## stroller

> The book I started out with was excellent, can't remember the name or publishing house. Author's surname was Smyth and it was published in england


Can't remember the title, either.
It came with a cassette and I also recommend it to learn reading, writing and speaking THai for _beginners_.

Honestly, in learning Thai I wouldn't get too serious about learning grammar or 'high', polite Thai. The way people interact everyday is different.

I had that issue when I moved to England, I probably know more English grammar than the average Brit you'd meet in t' local pub - pretty irrelevant as far as everyday spoken language is concerned.

----------


## Skulldigger

> Do you ever find yourself disagreeing with street signs?


Yes, but nothing a few good hard kicks couldnt fix. People look strangely at me as I pummel them into a pulp though.

----------


## buadhai

> Yes, but nothing a few good hard kicks couldnt fix. People look strangely at me as I pummel them into a pulp though.


Have you dealt with "soowannapoom" yet?

----------


## friscofrankie

One sign Sticks with me; "Charp Curve" on the road from Sukothai to korngaen  Found it odd there was sign, in Thailand speaking in a Mexican accent.

----------


## qwerty

My understanding of Thai is quite erratic. Sometimes I catch enough words to understand whole sentences.   

I was sharing a taxi with a couple of Thai women co-workers the other day and I heard one of them say to the other 'Farang's sound like Kathoeys when they speak Thai', or something to that effect.  My immediate response - spoken in a deep, masculine voice - was to say 'No we don't!'.   The next day, (I'm a master of the quick comeback :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )  I pointed out that we usually learn Thai from women and, as we have to copy the intonations of their speach, we tend to sound a bit like women when we speak Thai!

----------


## Curious George

> ...I'm at the point of deep depression over my failure. I've met some great people here and it would be wonderful to be able to talk to them....


When my wife came to the US 15 years ago, she tried with vengeance to help me learn Thai. Besides packaged learning programs, I tried to memorize the alphabet and all the sounds. The object was to be able to read and speak Thai, and be able to use the Thai-English dictionary.

I have failed miserably, in that when I try to speak Thai, no one has a clue as to what I'm attempting to say, including my wife. I do well with words or phrases I've heard over-and-over, to the point I can't screw-up.

I think much of this inability to learn a second language stems from one's brain function. I can repeat numbers given to me, many years later. I still remember my parents original phone number from nearly 60 years ago. Give me any number, fairly complex or not, and I'll remember it. Tell me a Thai word with its meaning, and while using all "memory techniques" to plant it into my brain, it's lost within an hour.


Two stories of some relevance:

1. While born in the US, my family and relatives spoke German, when getting together. That means I've heard the language at a very young age. In school, I took two years of German, and aced the classes, with everyone telling me that I spoke it like a native. The first time I went to Germany for a holiday, I had to give up my trying to speak "Deutsche", and was forced to communicate in English, because no one understood me - and this was 35 years ago when only the younger Germans could be relied upon to speak some English.

2. You may not believe that typing on a keyboard, or tapping a key for Morse code (that's got to date me) is similar to learning a new language. The brain processes these things similarly. To follow through with this thought, my maximum speeds for typing and keying were limited. I never was able to get above 60 WPM typing on the keyboard, or 25 WPM with the 'key'.

I have finally given into the fact that I will never learn Thai to the degree I had hoped for. Farangs speaking nearly fluent Thai, tell me I just don't try hard enough. When I hear this, I become very pissed, because I know I gave it a concerted effort. I believe everyone has a different capacity for learning, but at no time should this be an excuse for not trying. In my case concerning language, if you repeat it often enough, it will finally penetrate my skull. Personally, when using the recommended learning tools, I don't do very well.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by buadhai
> 
> 15 months
> 
> 
> Someone here has been here almost 5 years but his Thai is still shite so.. no worries!


don't feel bad about it MTD, I have been here 13 years and now my 4 year old daughter speaks better Thai than I do, (so does the 2 year old) How does that work? 
Even now when I order a Cock in the restuarant next door they bring me a  pepsi, The words don't even sound the same. Next time will order a Bepsee and see if I get a Cock.

----------


## endure

[quote=Curious George]


> I think much of this inability to learn a second language stems from one's brain function.


No, it stems from the fact that you live in an English speaking country. If you want to learn to speak Thai properly you have to move to Thailand...

----------


## buadhai

Yep, the old "Sleeping Dictionary"....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> don't feel bad about it MTD


I don't.

Actually, I had a very nice conversation with a 4 yo Thai kid yesterday. Her Thai vocabulary was only about 10 times greater than mine, but she understood everything I said which was very gratifying. I feel I have reached a new high point in my Thai language abilities.  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> I think much of this inability to learn a second language stems from one's brain function.


I agree with this; and I think it's especially true with Thai. I learned the Japanese "alphabet" (100+ characters) in an afternoon on the train. I've never been able to learn the Thai alphabet.

Even though I've only vacationed in Japan and never lived there and only studied what I needed to be a tourist, my Japanese is way, way better than my Thai. I'm sure I've spent 100 times as many hours studying Thai as Japanese.

IMHO it's all about the sounds. Thai is really a simple language: straightforward syntax, no nasty verb conjugations, simple vocabulary. But, unless you pronounce it precisely you won't be understood. And, I just can't do it.

I know that "bpai" (go) starts with an unvoiced, unaspirated, interlabial stop.   I know what it supposed to sound like. But I just can't produce it.

It's especially frustrating for us English speakers because English is such a forgiving language when it comes to pronunciation. We're used to hearing so many different accents and speech from people with so many different abilities that we're able to use logic, analysis and context to decipher utterances. Thai's just can't do this.

For example, Ms. B can easily understand a poorly formed English sentence like "Go yoo weah?", but if I say "bai nai" instead of "bpai nai", she's baffled.

Grrrrr.

----------


## buadhai

As for the alphabet, look how many times Mr. Gor Gai appears in various disguises:

กภถฎฏฦณฌญ

First, there he is naked. Then with a crop facing left, then right. There he is with a bow tie and then with the same bow tie, tied wrong. There he is with a tail, then a fancy tail and then an even fancier tail. And, finally, with a double chin.

How's a far sighted old geezer like me supposed to tell 'em all apart?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I can read thai pretty well, so long as it is in a nice computer based font.
not a hope with the hand written stuff and i still struggle with the large capital type font you see on posters and stuff.

----------


## buadhai

> I can read thai pretty well, so long as it is in a nice computer based font.


Yeah, readable, but so hard for me to memorize because they are so similar.

With Japanese, for example, there are no two characters in either Kana set that are even remotely similar, so memorizing them is a snap.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But, unless you pronounce it precisely you won't be understood.


I would put money on none of the people who live year you being able to pronounce Thai precisely.

I still think you're trying too hard and speaking too slowly. Speed it up and mumble away and you'll be understood very easily I reckon.

----------


## RandomChances

> I pointed out that we usually learn Thai from women and, as we have to copy the intonations of their speach, we tend to sound a bit like women when we speak Thai!


 I learnt most of mine during extended drinking sessions with local farmers, so I guess I don't have the Katoy thing  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Lot of Time I get that "ARAI NAA???" when I first speak Thai to someone.  Take 'em a minute to realize What was said.  Getting more confidence now, I know I am speaking correctly "Chat" and "Took" (not always but a good majority of the time) and if necessary repeat myself in the same tone/pronuciation.  For the longest time I would try and adjust the tone/pronunciation to be understood, this, of course fucked things all up. 
My Ol' lady kept after me to just repeat as first pronounced, as I was speaking correctly, just that many folks are not prepared to hear Thai. You then blow the situation out of porportion when trying to adjust your ennunciation. Lot of Thais are a bit limited in imagination.
believe it or Not Poolie's got some good advice,  Drinking can help yu get throught the shyness when speaking Thai allowing a more natural flow of the tones, long and short vowels;  Speaking the language is a bit like singing in public, a little liguid lubrication can help.

----------


## buadhai

^ I'm sure you're right. I tend to be that way....

----------


## Mr Earl

Buadhai  sounds to me with all the study you've invested like you might be ready for the total immersion phase of language acquisition.

Find someplace to stay for a month or two where you only use thai. Hear thai speak thai, pretty soon you will be thinking thai.

I will come, guaranteed.

----------


## buadhai

> Find someplace to stay for a month or two where you only use thai. Hear thai speak thai, pretty soon you will be thinking thai.


Well, right here would be perfect. The only one around who speaks English is Ms. B, but I can't get her to switch to Thai; she's too intent on improving her English. But, I think you're right. I need to sink or swim.

----------


## friscofrankie

Refuse to speak english.  She'll come around.  Remnd her what country you're in and that you ain't never goin back!  Workedd for me.  Now we get into political deiscussion and I am WAAAAAY over my head.  Only way to really learn man, sink or swim.

----------


## buadhai

^ You're right. I gotta dive in and just do it.

----------


## Mr Earl

Yea it really only hurts at first then it gets better.

I know from learning french and spanish.

I'm working up to the thai myself. I've studying for a year now and feel like I don't know much.

----------


## keda

From personal experience, took a while and a bit of thumping, but now we rarely speak in Thai...if lady is learning Engrish, get her to understand that she can only learn the language she uses, so if she keeps reverting to Thai...

keda

----------


## Storekeeper

I think they understand you better when you say "Kap" about every third word and throw "Louie"  in once in awhile. Also seems you have to act like your angry even though you're not.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think they understand you better when you say "Kap" about every third word and throw "Louie"  in once in awhile. Also seems you have to act like your angry even though you're not.


You'll fit right in mate when you get here.

----------


## MeMock

Poor louie, what did he ever do wrong?

----------


## Mister Fixit

> Even now when I order a Cock in the restuarant next door they bring me a pepsi, The words don't even sound the same. Next time will order a Bepsee and see if I get a Cock.


'Nam cork' often works for me!

----------


## Skulldigger

Pepsi=Coke=Pepsi. Same same but different.

----------


## buadhai

Another rant:

I've heard the word "yoi" (ย่อย - small) used now and then and thought I'd clarify with Ms. B how and when to use it. The conversation went something like this:

----------

You have a Thai word "yoi" that means small?

No, no such word.

Sure?

Hmmm. You must mean "noi". 

No, it's not "noi".

Maybe "lek".

No, I'm sure I've heard "yoi". I think you use it when you give someone a big bill and ask for small change.

Oh, you mean "yoi".

Yeah, that's what I said.

No, you said "yoi". It's supposed to be "yoi".

----------

So, here we have context: me asking about a specific Thai word. She knows the meaning. She knows the approximate sound. She knows I'm no good with tones. Why couldn't her brain (or the brains of most other Thai's) do something like this:

"Hm. What is this tone-deaf cretin trying to say? 'Tone-deaf.' Maybe that's a clue. Means nothing the way he pronounced it. Maybe he's got the tone wrong. Gee, let's see if it means anything like 'small' if I plug in one of the other four possible tones...."

But no, that thought process simply doesn't happen.

On the other hand, I've seen Ms. B deftly handle the horrible English spoken by Koreans, Japanese, Russians, etc., etc. In those situations her brain easily does logical reasoning and deduction on the fly.

Why can't she do it with Thai?

(For the overly literal among you, this is meant to be a rhetorical question.)

----------


## MeMock

after a conversation like that does your head look like the one in the avator?

----------


## buadhai

> after a conversation like that does your head look like the one in the avator?


I just shook my expanding head and went to bed....

----------


## Wallace

In a similar vein, I went into the supermarket nearby a couple of weeks ago and, in a desperate attempt to make the aisles slightly wider than one trolley, they'd decided to move everything from its usual place. I was looking for coconut milk, which I had just learned was 'ga tee', but don't ask me where to go 'up' or 'down' on the tones. Anyway, I asked someone in the store's uniform:

where is the coconut, you know, 'ga tee'?

you want pepsi? 

No, I don't want pepsi, I want 'ga tee'.

(Turns to another colleague, who says) You want pepsi?

No, 'ga tee', coconut, 'gaeng penang' (for the curry we wanted to make).

After repeating 'ga tee' at both of them 5 times, one of them said:

Pepsi here.

No, I don't want bloody pepsi, I want 'ga tee' and again said it slowly and clearly a few times.

Oh 'ga tee' (with a higher pitch than mine, of course, as she was a girl).

And then she led me to the coconut milk. I swear she said it exactly the same way as I had yet both had failed to understand what I wanted even when I said it very slowly (and probably loudly in true English tradition when talking to foreigners).

I think the lesson here is, say it quickly, use various tonal ranges as you repeat it, but do not slow down. As the girl led me to the right aisle I made her say it about 10 times and I repeated it after her. I swear blind there was no difference in the end but she still looked at me like I was an idiot.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think the best way is to speak quickly. Fuck the tones, the Thais don't bother most of the time. As long as you use a sentence and not just the single word it seems to work pretty well.

So if you had said.. "Nong khrap. Gatee yuu nai khrap?" she would've taken you straight there (actually, she would've prolly been a lazy bitch and said "Mai mee, Kha").  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> been a lazy bitch and said "Mai mee, Kha"


Or "mot laeo"....

Thanks, Wallace, you really made me laugh for the first time all day....

----------


## cali kid

I have been fortunate enough to attend an university here and had a great vocabulary and could speak fairly well within the first year. 4 years later and my Thai excellent, the only reason why this is so is because I was totally submerged in thai for the first 2 years i was here and every where went I went I said "ni arai, ni arai, ni arai," and " how do you say...., how do you say......"
So I would think that the best way to improve your thai is to simply spend as much time as you can around as many Thai people as you can asking as many questions as you can, just consider it your own language course. Most Thai people are very happy to teach you as long as you want to learn, you dont have to know them but just have some kind of contact with them, and as soon as you learn something, use it, even if it doesnt make any sense in the context they will correct you and then it will be a lot more imprinted in your mind.

Good luck
Those tones are a pain

----------


## kingwilly

> I will come, guaranteed.


possibly need to rephrase that last sentance.... :Very Happy:

----------


## king of uranus

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
>  
> I will come, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> possibly need to rephrase that last sentance....


Yep,  I've heard it this way before, "love you no shit. 100%"




> Even now when I order a Cock in the restuarant next door they bring me a pepsi, The words don't even sound the same. Next time will order a Bepsee and see if I get a Cock.


A classic. :goldcup: 
btw; Does Cock taste better than Bepsee?

----------


## stfranalum

> I'm at the point of deep depression over my failure


there is a language capacity within all of us. some are just naturals at understanding language as it is. others try to transliterate all meaning- and my friend- you cant translate meaning.

you need to accept thai communication for what it is, and thats it. dont think in english and figure out how to say that idea in thai. you will drive yourself crazy and it simply wont help.

learn to think in thai. and that easy to say. but you need to do it in order to get the language's logic, rhythm, and flow. 

meditate, which helps clear out the cobwebs upstairs. then put a thai saying in your head, "heuw mai? gin caew" and feel it. dont think it or translate it-- but feel all what it says and means. nothing more. 

you need to accept and not decode. my 2-cents

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> you need to accept and not decode.


Thank you but I'm not sure this was worth even 2 cents.

----------

